# Đặc tính của van cân bằng nhiệt INTA Anh Quốc cho hệ HVAC.



## lanphuong (14/7/21)

*Những tư vấn về van cân bằng nhiệt INTA Anh Quốc.*

PGTech nhập khẩu và phân phối van cân bằng nhiệt độ hay còn gọi là van tuần hoàn nước nóng của thương hiệu INTA Anh Quốc nổi tiếng thế giới. Sau nhiều năm có mặt ở khắp các *dự án công trình lớn*, chúng tôi đã có rất nhiều kinh nghiệm về dòng van này. Với kinh nghiệm dày dặn, chúng tôi xin đưa ra những kiến thức bổ ích để quý vị và các bạn tham khảo về dòng *van cân bằng nhiệt chất lượng cao của INTA Anh Quốc*.

Van cân bằng nhiệt là loại van tùy chỉnh lưu lượng nước theo nhiệt độ đã cài đặt bên trong hệ thống. Van cân bằng nhiệt độ có tính năng chính: kiểm soát nhiệt độ, *ngoài ra còn để **đảm bảo cân bằng nhiệt độ trong mạch tuần hoàn nước nóng*. Được thiết kế sử dụng chủ yếu tại các hệ thống nước nóng tuần hoàn của các tòa nhà, trung tâm thương mại, khu resort, bệnh viện, trường học. Khi nhiệt độ nước có nhiệt độ từ 30 đến 60 độ C thì van cân bằng nhiệt sẽ được kích hoạt, khi nhiệt độ nước tăng lên 70 độ C thì van cân bằng nhiệt sẽ hạn chế dòng chảy lại.

*Cấu tạo của van cân bằng nhiệt*:

- *Thân van cân bằng nhiệt được làm bằng đồng* chuyên dùng cho hệ thống có áp lực làm việc lên đến 10 bar

- Bên trong thân van: Có 2 catrige được bọc bên ngoài bằng nhựa PSU giúp làm việc tốt ở nơi có nhiệt độ cao. (2 catrige này được gắn lò xo để có thể co giãn)

- Cảm biến nhiệt độ

- Núm vặn

- Đặc biệt, ở đầu ra của van được thiết kế 1 đầu chờ để kết nối 1 chiếc đồng hồ đo nhiệt độ.

*Van cân bằng nhiệt* có 2 kích cỡ DN15 và DN25, hoặc có thể tới DN25. Tiện lợi của dòng van cân bằng nhiệt này là có thể chuyển sang chức năng điều khiển bằng điện chỉ việc tháo catrige điều khiển bằng tay ra, sau đó lắp cái catrige điều khiển bằng điện vào.

Nguyên lí hoạt động cơ bản của van cân bằng nhiệt?

Van cân bằng nhiệt được lắp trên đường hồi mỗi nhánh của mạch tuần hoàn nhằm tự động duy trì nhiệt độ ở mức đã cài đặt. Nhiệt độ nước đạt giá trị đã cài đặt ban đầu, lúc này đĩa chặn sẽ đóng van lại. Chính vì vậy dòng chảy sẽ được phân phối cho các nhánh, van cân bằng nhiệt sẽ điều chỉnh tốc độ dòng chảy.

Van cân bằng nhiệt thuyết phục người dùng bằng các ưu điểm sau:

+ Giảm chi phí trong việc cung cấp nước nóng

+ Cài đặt đơn giản, dễ lắp đặt

+ Có độ chính xác và hiệu quả cao

+ Giúp tự động điều chỉnh

+ Giá thành hợp lí

+ Tự động duy trì nhiệt độ đã cài đặt sẵn

Sau nhiều năm phát triển trên nền khoa học kỹ thuật, INTA Anh Quốc không chỉ sáng chế ra van cân bằng nhiệt mà còn sáng chế ra rất nhiều các loại van cân bằng khác để đáp ứng cho hệ Chiller và hệ Boiler như *van cân bằng cơ*, *van cân bằng tự động*, *van cân bằng nhiệt độ áp suất*, *van cân bằng kết hợp điều khiển điện*,… Các sản phẩm do INTA sản xuất đều rất uy tín và chất lượng cao, qua đó đã tạo nên tên tuổi trên nền thị trường HVAC trên toàn thế giới. Tại Việt Nam, Pgtech hân hạnh là đơn vị nhập khẩu, phân phối và đại diện hãng INTA Anh Quốc.

Hãy liên hệ với PGTech để được tư vấn rõ hơn về các loại van cân bằng cũng như các dòng sản phẩm khác như *van công nghiệp*, *thiết bị xử lý nước cứng*, *van điều khiển điện*,…

*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED – Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc và Các Nước Trong Khu Vực*
*ADDRESS VPGD*: Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
*Địa chỉ:* Số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP Hà Nội.
*Điện thoại:* +84-24-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-24-7302 3589 Hotline: 0962 875 986
*E-mail:*info@pgtech.com.vn Phòng KD: sales@pgtech.com.vn
*Website:*www.pgtech.com.vn


----------

